# [FAQ] Problemi con /sbin/lilo [RISOLTO]

## maiosyet

Salve a tutti, mi sono visto costretto a reinstallare gentoo dopo che, oltre ad aver resettato /etc/,  ho dato il colpo di grazia sbagliando la partizione da formattare...   :Confused: 

Fila tutto liscio fino a quando lancio /sbin/lilo, mi da il seguente messaggio d'errore:

```
Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc' -> '/dev/hda'

    The kernel was compiled with DEVFS_FS, but 'devfs=mount' was omitted

        as a kernel command-line boot parameter; hence, the '/dev' directory

        structure does not reflect DEVFS_FS device names.

Fatal: open /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.6_rc1: No such file or directory

```

Cercando con questo messaggio nel forum ho trovato parecchi 3d simili al mio (anche se pochi con una soluzione), con la differenza che tutti si concludevano con Added Gentoo, (e quindi gentoo partiva) il mio  no   :Shocked: 

Non installa nemmeno lilo nell'mbr. 

Ho controllato ma il lilo.conf mi sembra corretto...non capisco...ho provato pure ad aggiungerre 'devfs=mount' al lilo.conf ma nulla...che posso fare? 

Questo è il mio lilo.conf

```

# MBR to install LILO to:

boot = /dev/hda

map = /boot/.map

...

install = /boot/boot-menu.b   

menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

# If you always want to see the prompt with a 15 second timeout:

#timeout=150

delay = 50

# Normal VGA console

vga = normal

# VESA console with size 1024x768x16:

#vga = 791

#

# End LILO global section

#

....

# Linux bootable partition config begins

image =/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.6_rc1

        root = /dev/hda4

        #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part3

        label = Gentoo

        read-only # read-only for checking

#

# Linux bootable partition config ends

#

#

# DOS bootable partition config begins

#

other = /dev/hda5

        label = Mandrakka

        #table = /dev/hda

#

# DOS bootable partition config ends

```

Sembrerebbe che non trovi il kernel   :Sad: 

GrazieLast edited by maiosyet on Sat Apr 24, 2004 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MyZelF

Vuoi usare devfs? Se sì, controlla di avere compilato il kernel con

```
[*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

[*]   Automatically mount at boot
```

----------

## maiosyet

Perdona l'ignoranza, che è devfs? 

E dove cacchio sono i moduli da te indicati che non li trovo?   :Shocked: 

Ma ne vale la pena, visto che è segnalato come obsoleto? 

Grazie   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MyZelF

E il modo più semplice per popolare /dev, a meno che tu non voglia creare i device a mano o usare l'equivalente tool in user space, udev.

Trovi quelle voci sotto File Systems -> Pseudo filesystems.

Nonostante sia marcato come obsoleto in favore di udev, questa è la via consigliata nel manuale di installazione gentoo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Nonostante sia marcato come obsoleto in favore di udev, questa è la via consigliata nel manuale di installazione gentoo.

 

Il problema e' che udev e' ancora in stato di testing.

----------

## maiosyet

Ho ricompilato il kernel con i giusti moduli, ma niente da fare   :Sad: 

Questo è l'output dopo aver chiuso e riaperto il chroot e aver smontato la partizione:

```
localhost / # /sbin/lilo 

Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not exist, disk scan bypassed

Fatal: open /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.6_rc1: No such file or directory

localhost / # mount /proc

localhost / # /sbin/lilo 

Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.

    [ERRORE DI PRIMA]

Fatal: open /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.6_rc1: No such file or directory

localhost / # 

```

Il fatto che non mi montatava /proc in automatico avveniva comunque anche prima...

Il fatto grave è che non trova il kernel...pecchè?   :Mad:   :Shocked: 

----------

## MyZelF

Ovviamente /boot è montata e/o c'è l'immagine specificata in lilo.conf?

Per il problema con /proc direi che o non hai incluso il supporto a /proc nel kernel oppure non è montato (controlla l'output di mount).

Non ho capito una cosa: stai usando il livecd?

----------

## cataenry

Hai percaso /boot in una partizione a parte come da guida?

Se sì. verifica che sia montata.... Spero d'esserti stato d'aiuto.......

----------

## maiosyet

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ovviamente /boot è montata e/o c'è l'immagine specificata in lilo.conf?
> 
> Per il problema con /proc direi che o non hai incluso il supporto a /proc nel kernel oppure non è montato (controlla l'output di mount).
> 
> Non ho capito una cosa: stai usando il livecd?

 

Per proc non è un problema perchè mi era capitato anche nella vecchia installazione, ma una volta montato (con gentoo avviata) il problema non c'era più...

La partizione /boot  è montata,  ma non capisco cosa intendi con 'se c'è l'immagine specifica in lilo.conf'' - comunque te l'ho postato sopra   :Wink: 

Il problema maggiore che persiste è quel

```
Fatal: open /boot/vmlinux-2.6.6_rc1: No such file or directory

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## MyZelF

Posta l'output di

```
# ls -l /boot
```

L'errore dice vmlinux-ecc-ecc, in lilo.conf hai vmlinuz-ecc-ecc.  :Confused: 

----------

## maiosyet

Chiedo scusa per l'ultimo errore, ricontrollando lilo.conf avevo effettivamente editato per sbaglio e risostituito con 'vmlinux  :Confused: 

Infatti ora l'errore lo da normale.

In risposta alla tua domanda di prima a cui mi sono dimenticato di rispondere, sono chrottato in gentoo dalla mandrake perchè ho un solo computer...

L'output del ls boot però si rifà solo alla configurazione di mandrake, e /boot è montato ne sono sicuro. 

```

localhost / # ls -l /boot

totale 2153

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          512 21 apr 17:54 boot.0300

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           21 23 apr 20:40 config -> config-2.4.21-0.13mdk

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        47295 14 mar  2003 config-2.4.21-0.13mdk

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         1024 21 apr 17:49 grub

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        50068 21 apr 17:53 initrd-2.4.21-0.13mdk.img

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           25 21 apr 17:53 initrd.img -> initrd-2.4.21-0.13mdk.img

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          256 21 apr 17:54 it-latin1.klt

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           29 23 apr 20:40 kernel.h -> /boot/kernel.h-2.4.21-0.13mdk

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          441 21 apr 17:55 kernel.h-2.4.21-0.13mdk

-rw-------    1 root     root       152576 21 apr 17:54 map

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           15 21 apr 17:54 message -> message-graphic

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        96382 21 apr 17:53 message-graphic

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          162 21 apr 17:54 message-text

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           25 21 apr 17:55 System.map -> System.map-2.4.21-0.13mdk

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       582935 14 mar  2003 System.map-2.4.21-0.13mdk

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           22 21 apr 17:53 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.4.21-0.13mdk

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1252778 14 mar  2003 vmlinuz-2.4.21-0.13mdk

localhost / # 

```

Non riesco proprio a capire perchè mi dice che non esiste file o direcotry   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Non riesco proprio a capire perchè mi dice che non esiste file o direcotry  

 

Perche' in /boot effettivamente non esiste l'immagine vmlinux-2.6.6_rc1ma solo vmlinuz-2.4.21-0.13mdk

----------

## maiosyet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perche' in /boot effettivamente non esiste l'immagine vmlinux-2.6.6_rc1ma solo vmlinuz-2.4.21-0.13mdk

 

Eh già...ma...adesso che ci penso...

:illuminazione:

Potrebbe (per caso) essere dovuto al fatto che, ora che ci penso, non ricordo se quando ho compilato il kernel avevo effettivamente montato /boot?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Potrebbe (per caso) essere dovuto al fatto che, ora che ci penso, non ricordo se quando ho compilato il kernel avevo effettivamente montato /boot?  

 

Sicuramente  :Very Happy:  . Vabbe capita anche a me ogni tanto.

----------

## maiosyet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicuramente  . Vabbe capita anche a me ogni tanto.

 

Ora ricompilo, se funziona vado a nascondermi per sempre nell'angolino   :Embarassed: 

----------

## MyZelF

non dovrebbe servire la ricompilazione: prova con un ls a /boot smontato.

----------

## maiosyet

Myzelf, troppo tardi, ormai avevo ricompilato...

Stavolta sia /boot che /proc erano montati, ho controllato, ma nulla   :Mad: 

Non capisco perchè non crea sta immagine   :Neutral: 

Il ls a boot smontato mi da questo

```

localhost linux # umount /boot

localhost linux # ls /boot

boot  bzImage  grub

localhost linux # 

```

Grub è li perchè ieri, in preda a un attacco isterico, ho emerso pure grub ma tanto non funziona...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

bzImage penso si quello che hai copiato te in precedenza. Quindi prendi quello lo copi da qualche parte che non sia /boot, poi rimonti la /boot e ricopi bzImage. A questo punto configuri il lilo.conf in modo che cerchi l'immagine bzImage (e non vmlinux-2.6.6_rc1 o se vuoi questa rinomini bzImage) e poi dai un lilo -v.

----------

## maiosyet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> bzImage penso si quello che hai copiato te in precedenza. Quindi prendi quello lo copi da qualche parte che non sia /boot, poi rimonti la /boot e ricopi bzImage. A questo punto configuri il lilo.conf in modo che cerchi l'immagine bzImage (e non vmlinux-2.6.6_rc1 o se vuoi questa rinomini bzImage) e poi dai un lilo -v.

 

Ahhhhhh finalmente un progresso!   :Very Happy: 

C'è un errore chilometrico, però gentoo è added. 

```
localhost boot # lilo -v

LILO version 22.5.8, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger

Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2003 John Coffman

Released 10-Oct-2003 and compiled at 15:53:55 on Apr 22 2004

Reading boot sector from /dev/hda

Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc' -> '/dev/hda'

    The kernel was compiled with DEVFS_FS, but 'devfs=mount' was omitted

        as a kernel command-line boot parameter; hence, the '/dev' directory

        structure does not reflect DEVFS_FS device names.

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1' -> '/dev/hda1'

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2' -> '/dev/hda2'

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3' -> '/dev/hda3'

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4' -> '/dev/hda4'

    Name change: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part5' -> '/dev/hda5'

Using MENU secondary loader

Calling map_insert_data

Boot image: /boot/bzImage

Added Gentoo *

Boot other: /dev/hda5, loader CHAIN

Fatal: First sector of /dev/hda5 doesn't have a valid boot signature

localhost boot # 

```

In particolare: 

Boot other: /dev/hda5, loader CHAIN

Fatal: First sector of /dev/hda5 doesn't have a valid boot signature

Non mi sembra una buona cosa...

Ma che ho combinato con st'installazione non si sa   :Shocked: 

EDIT: Non mi ricordo, ma è normale che mandrake non viene segnalata added? 

Altrimenti poi devo fare il chroot da live per l'assistenza...argh

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il tuo lilo.conf e dicci come sono messe le partizioni.

----------

## maiosyet

Il mio lilo.conf l'ho postato all'inizio, ed è cambiato solo il bzImage che hai detto tu   :Wink: 

(scusate ma non mi tiene una formattazione decente)

Fstab:

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1       /boot      ext3        noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda4      /              reiserfs    noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda2       none      swap        sw                        0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro      0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

```

Partizioni:

```

 Nome        Flag           Tipo di parTipo FS          [Etichetta]    Dimensione

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    hda1        Avvio       Primaria  Linux ext3                          98,71

    hda2                        Primaria  Linux swap                         254,99

    hda5        Avvio       Logica    Linux ext2                          1998,75

                                    Logica    Spazio disponibile               98,71

    hda4                        Primaria  Linux ReiserFS                   37556,63

1) boot

2) swap

4) root gentoo

5) root mandrake

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non puoi avere due partizioni di avvio (almeno a me dava problemi cioe' niente boot). Prova a togliere a hda5 il flag avvio.

----------

## maiosyet

Ehmm....purtroppo non è quello   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma tu vuoi ilo dual boot con mandrake? Se si con la sezione 

```
other = /dev/hda5

        label = Mandrakka

        #table = /dev/hda 
```

del tuo lilo.conf non fai molto. Dovresti avere qualcosa simile a quella per boottare gentoo.

----------

## maiosyet

Mandrake la uso solo perchè è la più veloce da installare e da li ci installo gentoo...così se faccio casino o mentre compila posso usare il comp visto che ne ho uno solo   :Confused: 

Non importa se poi non bootta più...basterebbe che andasse gentoo....

Comunque con la vecchia installazione così andava il dual boot con mandrake 

(anche se, ripeto, basta che vadi gentoo...poi mandrakka per lo spazio che occupa posso pure cancellarla)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Commenta la sezione others allora. e riadi lilo -v

----------

## maiosyet

Uhm, sembrerebbe per assurdo che funzioni...

Oltre ai soliti errori dell'ultimo post che non sto a ripostarvi, cambia un po' il pezzo finale, ma dovrebbe essere un warning...no? Quindi ora teoricamente almeno gentoo parte vero? 

```
Boot image: /boot/bzImage

Added Gentoo *

Writing boot sector.

/boot/boot.0300 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per quel warning poi fare

```
# mv /boot/boot.0300 /boot/boot.0300.old

# lilo -v
```

----------

## maiosyet

Ok funziona 

```
Boot image: /boot/bzImage

Added Gentoo *

Writing boot sector.

Backup copy of boot sector in /boot/boot.0300

```

Il resto dell'errore spero sono non influisca   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora però non lo provo che sono stanchissimo e vado a nanna, domani vi dico com'è andata   :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti per la pazienza   :Very Happy: 

[OT] Non c'è che dire, gentoo oltre essere la distro alla fine più 'divertente' è pure quella con la comunità più disponibile...

env-update gentù-fans  :Very Happy:  [/OT]

----------

## maiosyet

Eccomi con le nius...  :Very Happy: 

Al reboot (da cui si vede correttamente lilo installato nell'mbr) parte gento, ma al check all filesystem...

```

fsck:fsck.ext3: bad magic number in superblock trying to open /dev/hda1

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. Il the device il valid and it really contanis an ext2 filesystem, then the superblock il corrupt blabla...

```

(E parte con la riparazione manuale)

Non capisco dove l'abbia visto ext2, visto che la partizione /dev/hda1 è indicata ext3 nell'fstab, e ext3 dovrebbe essere (non ne ho la sicurezza, ma penso proprio di si. Cfdisk però mi segnala solo 'linux' e non il tipo di filesystem. 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Non capisco dove l'abbia visto ext2, visto che la partizione /dev/hda1 è indicata ext3 nell'fstab, e ext3 dovrebbe essere (non ne ho la sicurezza, ma penso proprio di si. Cfdisk però mi segnala solo 'linux' e non il tipo di filesystem. 

 

Quando hai creato le partizioni sei sicuro di avare dato per quella di boot mke2fs -j (con l'opzione -j)?

----------

## maiosyet

Beh...oddio spero di si ma la certezza non l'ho, purtroppo nel mio cervello non ho un systemlogger   :Rolling Eyes: 

Potrei copiare il conentuto di /boot e riformattarlo, solo che linux ha qualcosa in contrario:

```
localhost / # mount /boot

mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/hda1 danneggiato,

       o troppi file system montati

localhost / #
```

 :Shocked: 

E ora che fo? Se formatto boot lostesso poi però devo reinstallare kernel e bootloader?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a dare un

```
# file -s /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1
```

----------

## maiosyet

Niente da fare  :Sad: 

```
localhost / # file -s /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1: cannot open (/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1)

localhost / #
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fai un ls -l /dev/hdaTuaPartizioneDiBoot e poi usa quello a cui punta per usare file -s

----------

## maiosyet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Fai un ls -l /dev/hdaTuaPartizioneDiBoot e poi usa quello a cui punta per usare file -s

 

Ehm...quello a cui punta?   :Shocked: 

```
localhost / # ls -l /dev/hda1

brw-rw----    1 root     disk       3,   1 21 apr 20:47 /dev/hda1

localhost / #
```

Permessi e data di modifica io ci vedo, scusa ma non ho capito cosa intendi   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora vai con

 *Quote:*   

> # file -s /dev/hda1

 

----------

## maiosyet

Non ho capito bene cosa fa sto comando, ne l'output che produce...comunque ciò:

```
localhost / # file -s /dev/hda1

/dev/hda1: data

localhost / #
```

E' un buon segno?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## maiosyet

Beh, visto che ormai mi pare irrecuperabile /boot, e visto che la mandrakemove è caruccia quanto vuoi ma dopo subito rompe le palline, se piallo la partizione di boot poi cosa devo risistamare? 

Ricreo l'immagine del kernel (devo ricompilarlo tutto o vi è un modo specifico?) e rilancio /sbin/lilo...basta o c'è altro?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Beh, visto che ormai mi pare irrecuperabile /boot, e visto che la mandrakemove è caruccia quanto vuoi ma dopo subito rompe le palline, se piallo la partizione di boot poi cosa devo risistamare? 

 

Beh parti da livecd rimetti il fs solo su quella di boot, monti le partizioni riemergi grub (fai anche i passi per sistemarlo), copi il kernel ancora in boot e metti a posto il grub.conf.

----------

## maiosyet

Ti ringrazio tantissimo...

Finalmente ce l'ho fatta, ora funziona tutto a meraviglia, tranne la rete che si bringa (bringing eth0 up...ok) ma non pinga   :Rolling Eyes: 

Adesso vedo di capire che ha. 

Grazie ancora a tutti!   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: metto la tag[risolto]   :Wink: 

----------

